# lack of sex in my marriage



## Starbuck (Jan 24, 2011)

I've decided to post this in the Ladies Lounge in the hope that the ladies may have an answer. 

When my wife and I were first married we were very physical. Even when I was away on business trips, there would be phone sex. However, these days, although there is trust and friendship, there is very little sex. Too little. 

I am inclined to believe that is my fault. I get a lot of attention in my office, sometimes to the extent that I had to warn one lady that she was close to getting too personal. I had never been physically active with anyone outside my marriage. But, yes, I do like the subtle attention that I get. My wife does know this. Has this caused a problem with us? 
After sex (when we do have it), she always agrees that we should do more of the same. She is very responsive, I can tell that most of the time it's not "faked", fireworks happen: but it's few and far between. I enjoy sex tremendously in all its forms. 

If I may be so bold here, recently, even the BJ's have stopped: something that she would initiate on her own in the past. 

I am almost always the one initiating the sex (when it does happen): there is no abrupt rejection, but sometimes I see she is not ready and I withdraw. I enjoy sex, any kind. I find that when it's missing in the relationship between my best friend and I, I am puzzled. Me thinks it's me. As I have more control over myself, what can I do to change?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you date your wife at least one a week?
Women sometimes need romance to feel horny and initiative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

